# Epic Games vs. Apple: Gericht schützt Unreal Engine, keine Änderung bei Fortnite



## Icetii (25. August 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Epic Games vs. Apple: Gericht schützt Unreal Engine, keine Änderung bei Fortnite* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Epic Games vs. Apple: Gericht schützt Unreal Engine, keine Änderung bei Fortnite*


----------



## xaan (25. August 2020)

> Demnach hat Richterin Yvonne Gonzalez Rogers auf die Tatsache hingewiesen, dass Epic Games selbst für den Ausschluss verantwortlich ist.


Technisch korrekt, aber übergeht völlig die Frage, ob Apples aufgestellte Regeln überhaupt akzeptabel sind. Das ist so ein bisschen als würde man einem Gefangenen immer nur Brot und Wasser geben und dann sagen: "Er hat immer alles aufgegessen, also scheint er's zu mögen".


----------



## SGDrDeath (25. August 2020)

xaan schrieb:


> Technisch korrekt, aber übergeht völlig die Frage, ob Apples aufgestellte Regeln überhaupt akzeptabel sind. Das ist so ein bisschen als würde man einem Gefangenen immer nur Brot und Wasser geben und dann sagen: "Er hat immer alles aufgegessen, also scheint er's zu mögen".


Nicht ein bisschen sondern gar nicht. Oder seit wann ist Epic gezwungen bei Apple anzubieten?


----------



## xaan (25. August 2020)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Nicht ein bisschen sondern gar nicht. Oder seit wann ist Epic gezwungen bei Apple anzubieten?



Die Smartphone-Markt in den USA wird von Apple und Google vollständig dominiert.
https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-d&q=marktanteil+apple+USA

Eine Möglichkeit Auszuweichen gibt es nicht. Bzw. bei Android hat Epic es sogar probiert, indem sie Hersteller von Smartphones gefragt haben, ob sie Epics Alternativstore nicht vorinstallieren möchten. Dem hat aber Google mit Knebelverträgen einen Riegel vorgeschoben.

Für mich sieht das nach Ausnutzung einer marktbeherrschenden Stellung aus. Es gibt da keinen freien Markt und keine freie Auswahl. Apphersteller können die BEdingungen von Google und Apple schlucken, oder sie verkaufen keine Apps mehr.


----------



## SGDrDeath (25. August 2020)

xaan schrieb:


> Die Smartphone-Markt in den USA wird von Apple und Google vollständig dominiert.
> https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-d&q=marktanteil+apple+USA
> 
> Eine Möglichkeit Auszuweichen gibt es nicht. Bzw. bei Android hat Epic es sogar probiert, indem sie Hersteller von Smartphones gefragt haben, ob sie Epics Alternativstore nicht vorinstallieren möchten. Dem hat aber Google mit Knebelverträgen einen Riegel vorgeschoben.
> ...


Und Epic ist gezwungen für Smartphones zu entwickeln? Merkst du immer noch nicht wo dein Vergleich hinkt?


----------



## xaan (25. August 2020)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Und Epic ist gezwungen für Smartphones zu entwickeln? Merkst du immer noch nicht wo dein Vergleich hinkt?


Kapitalismus funktioniert nur, wenn jeder Zugang zum Markt hat und kein einzelnes unternehmen bzw. Gruppe von Unternehmen kontrollieren kann ob und unter welchen Bedingungen man diesen Zugang erhält.
Es gibt einen Grund, warum wir (zumindest in Deutschland) Gesetze gegen Kartellbildung haben.
Es gibt einen Grund warum in der EU Microsoft gezwungen wurde, bei der WIndows-Installation auch andere Browser als den IE anzubieten.


----------



## SGDrDeath (25. August 2020)

xaan schrieb:


> Kapitalismus funktioniert nur, wenn jeder Zugang zum Markt hat und kein einzelnes unternehmen bzw. Gruppe von Unternehmen kontrollieren kann ob und unter welchen Bedingungen man diesen Zugang erhält.
> Es gibt einen Grund, warum wir (zumindest in Deutschland) Gesetze gegen Kartellbildung haben.
> Es gibt einen Grund warum in der EU Microsoft gezwungen wurde, bei der WIndows-Installation auch andere Browser als den IE anzubieten.


Ein nicht passender Vergleich wird nicht besser wenn man ein anderes Kampffeld aufmacht. Die Lage bei MS ist doch ein bisschen anders als hier.


----------



## xaan (25. August 2020)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Ein nicht passender Vergleich wird nicht besser wenn man ein anderes Kampffeld aufmacht. Die Lage bei MS ist doch ein bisschen anders als hier.


Richtig. Bei MS war es noch wesentlich weniger extrem. MS hat nämlich von Browserherstellern keine 30% Umsatz verlangt, ihnen nicht vorgeschrieben dass die Programme nur über einen MS-Store angeboten werden dürfen und ihnen nicht verboten, Zahlungswege anzubieten die MS umgehen.

Und -trotzdem- hat die EU sich da eingemischt....


----------



## Korobar (25. August 2020)

Der ursprüngliche Vergleich mit dem Gefangenen mag zwar hinken, jedoch ist das zugrundeliegende Problem - das Ausnutzen der marktbeherrschenden Stellung.

Du hast zwar, in der Theorie, zwei Anbieter (Apple und Google) die jedoch - zumindest für den Laien - gleiche Bedingungen anbieten (30% Preiscut). 
Und hier ist die kritische Nachfrage "Warum denn 30% und wieso versuchen hier beide nicht gegenseitig den anderen "auszustechen" um für den Kunden interessanter zu werden?" durchaus berechtigt.

Und das Argument "Epic muss ja nicht auf dem mobilen Markt etwas anbieten" ist in etwa genau so wie "Firma XY muss ja keine Produkte auf dem chinesischen Markt anbieten".


----------



## McDrake (25. August 2020)

Wobei man, zumindest in der Theorie, bei Android, auch Dinge ausserhalb des Stores installieren kann/darf.
Das funzt bei Apple dann schon weniger, zumindest auf offiziellem Weg. Und darum gehts ja hier.


----------



## Hjorgar (25. August 2020)

xaan schrieb:


> Für mich sieht das nach Ausnutzung einer marktbeherrschenden Stellung aus. Es gibt da keinen freien Markt und keine freie Auswahl. Apphersteller können die BEdingungen von Google und Apple schlucken, oder sie verkaufen keine Apps mehr.



Also Prinzipiell das, was Epic mit den Exklusivdeals macht? Entweder ich werfe mein Geld Epic in den Rachen oder ich muss auf das Spiel warten. Vom Grundprinzip, wenn auch zeitlich begrenzt, durchaus ähnlich.


----------



## MichaelG (25. August 2020)

Nur daß es kein richtiger Exklusivdeal ist. Weil Google und Apple im Vergleich zu Epic 99,5% Marktanteile haben. Und Epic ist nur ein Einziger.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bonkic (25. August 2020)

Hjorgar schrieb:


> Also Prinzipiell das, was Epic mit den Exklusivdeals macht? Entweder ich werfe mein Geld Epic in den Rachen oder ich muss auf das Spiel warten. Vom Grundprinzip, wenn auch zeitlich begrenzt, durchaus ähnlich.



mal ab davon, dass epic in diesem bereich keine, nicht mal ansatzweise marktbeherrschende stellung innehat, sind die beiden tatbestände auch ansonsten überhaupt nicht vergleichbar. oder, um es kurz zu machen: nein.


----------



## SGDrDeath (25. August 2020)

xaan schrieb:


> Richtig. Bei MS war es noch wesentlich weniger extrem. MS hat nämlich von Browserherstellern keine 30% Umsatz verlangt, ihnen nicht vorgeschrieben dass die Programme nur über einen MS-Store angeboten werden dürfen und ihnen nicht verboten, Zahlungswege anzubieten die MS umgehen.
> 
> Und -trotzdem- hat die EU sich da eingemischt....


 Wie oft willst du diesen unpassenden Vergleich noch bringen in der Hoffnung das du damit durchkommst?

Dein erster Vergleich hinkt total, egal wie oft du mit anderen Vergleichen kommst. Kann es sein das du immer noch nicht merkst das niemand Epic zwingt in den Smartphonemarkt einzusteigen?

Das was da abläuft falsch ist, ist ein anderes Thema, aber Epic war  - um bei deinem hinkenden Vergleich zu bleiben - nie ein Gefangener da sie sich freiwillig haben einschließen lassen zu Bedingungen die ihnen bekannt waren.


----------



## xaan (25. August 2020)

Hjorgar schrieb:


> Also Prinzipiell das, was Epic mit den Exklusivdeals macht? Entweder ich werfe mein Geld Epic in den Rachen oder ich muss auf das Spiel warten. Vom Grundprinzip, wenn auch zeitlich begrenzt, durchaus ähnlich.



So ähnlich aber nicht ganz. Epics Exklusivdeals nehmen "nur" dem Endkunden die Entscheidungsfreiheit. Aber der Entwickler bzw. Publisher eines Spiels hat weiterhin die volle Freiheit sein Spiel anzubieten wo er will. Epic ist ja nicht marktbeherrschend. Wenn ein Spiel nicht im Epic-Store rauskommt, dann tut das den Entwicklern / Publishern nicht weh. Nicht auf Steam zu sein oder nicht im PSN zu sein wäre VIIIIIEL schwerwiegender.
Deswegen muss Epic ja den Entwicklern Geld hinterher werfen um die Exklusivdeals zu kriegen. 



SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Das was da abläuft falsch ist, ist ein anderes Thema, aber Epic war  - um bei deinem hinkenden Vergleich zu bleiben - nie ein Gefangener da sie sich freiwillig haben einschließen lassen zu Bedingungen die ihnen bekannt waren.


Sie befinden sich in einer Situation in der sie entweder die Bedingungen akzeptieren, die Apple und Google ihnen aufdrücken, oder sie werden vom Appmarkt ausgeschlossen. Die Analogie mit "Iss was du kriegst oder iss halt gar nichts" ist doch nicht von der Hand zu weisen. Keine Ahnung wie man das nicht sehen kann - außer es ist Absicht.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (25. August 2020)

McDrake schrieb:


> Wobei man, zumindest in der Theorie, bei Android, auch Dinge ausserhalb des Stores installieren kann/darf.
> Das funzt bei Apple dann schon weniger, zumindest auf offiziellem Weg. Und darum gehts ja hier.


Wobei für Otto-Normal Benutzer der Sideload schon eine echte Hürde darstellt.
Ich möchte gar nicht wissen wie groß der Aufriss bei Apple wäre um das zu realisieren ... 



Hjorgar schrieb:


> Also Prinzipiell das, was Epic mit den Exklusivdeals macht? Entweder ich werfe mein Geld Epic in den Rachen oder ich muss auf das Spiel warten. Vom Grundprinzip, wenn auch zeitlich begrenzt, durchaus ähnlich.


*1Jahr* mit *Nie* zu vergleichen ist schon recht harter Tobak !
Es sind bestimmt Hunderte wenn nicht mehr bei Metro:Exodus beim Warten gestorben.


----------



## SGDrDeath (25. August 2020)

xaan schrieb:


> Sie befinden sich in einer Situation in der sie entweder die Bedingungen akzeptieren, die Apple und Google ihnen aufdrücken, oder sie werden vom Appmarkt ausgeschlossen. Die Analogie mit "Iss was du kriegst oder iss halt gar nichts" ist doch nicht von der Hand zu weisen. Keine Ahnung wie man das nicht sehen kann - außer es ist Absicht.


Sag mal willst du es nicht lernen? Seit wann besteht der Zwang auf dem Appmarkt mitmischen zu müssen? Epic muss da nicht mitmachen wenn die Bedingungen nicht passen und kann immer noch existieren, ein Gefangener hat diese Möglichkeit nicht.


----------



## Bonkic (26. August 2020)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Sag mal willst du es nicht lernen? Seit wann besteht der Zwang auf dem Appmarkt mitmischen zu müssen? Epic muss da nicht mitmachen wenn die Bedingungen nicht passen und kann immer noch existieren, ein Gefangener hat diese Möglichkeit nicht.



sorry, aber irgendwie bist du mit deiner "es ist doch keiner gezwungen"-argumentation wirklich komplett auf dem falschen dampfer.
es gibt nicht umsonst so was wettbewerbsrecht, das ua einen fairen marktzugang gewährleistet (oder zumindest gewährleisten soll).
und im bereich mobile bilden nun einmal einzig und alleine apple mit ios und google mit android diesen markt. konkurrenz ist nicht in sicht. das ist per se keine wünschenswerte oder gesunde situation. laut deiner argumentation wären nun, wenn ich das richtig verstehe, alle app-anbieter (es geht ja beileibe nicht nur um epic) auf gedeih und verderb apple und google ausgeliefert und müssten ausschließlich nach deren regeln spielen. falls sie das nicht wollen, könnten sie ja auf was anderes umsatteln? - genau so funktioniert marktwirtschaft natürlich nicht! ich weiß nicht mal, was es daran nicht zu verstehen gibt. xaan hatte es doch bereits dargelegt.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (26. August 2020)

Bonkic schrieb:


> im bereich mobile bilden nun einmal einzig und alleine apple mit ios und google mit android diesen markt. konkurrenz ist nicht in sicht.


Natürlich gibt es noch den Asia (China) Markt, aber als globaler Spieler will man natürlich die ganze Weltkugel.


----------



## SGDrDeath (26. August 2020)

Bonkic schrieb:


> sorry, aber irgendwie bist du mit deiner "es ist doch keiner gezwungen"-argumentation wirklich komplett auf dem falschen dampfer.
> es gibt nicht umsonst so was wettbewerbsrecht, das ua einen fairen marktzugang gewährleistet (oder zumindest gewährleisten soll).
> und im bereich mobile bilden nun einmal einzig und alleine apple mit ios und google mit android diesen markt. konkurrenz ist nicht in sicht. das ist per se keine wünschenswerte oder gesunde situation. laut deiner argumentation wären nun, wenn ich das richtig verstehe, alle app-anbieter (es geht ja beileibe nicht nur um epic) auf gedeih und verderb apple und google ausgeliefert und müssten ausschließlich nach deren regeln spielen. falls sie das nicht wollen, könnten sie ja auf was anderes umsatteln? - genau so funktioniert marktwirtschaft natürlich nicht! ich weiß nicht mal, was es daran nicht zu verstehen gibt. xaan hatte es doch bereits dargelegt.


Du hast es auch nicht verstanden, Glückwunsch.

Alles nicht falsch was du sagst, nur gibt es hier ein Problem: Epic hat sich den Bedingungen problemlos unterworfen anstatt direkt zu verhandeln oder zu klagen. Damit sind sie kein Gefangener mehr, denn sie haben es sich selbst so ausgesucht. Etwas was ein Gefangener nicht kann, könnte er es wäre er kein Gefangener mehr.


----------



## General_Ducks (26. August 2020)

Ich bin da nicht so wirklich in der Materie drin, auf dem Laufenden und technisch bewandert, aber ist es Epic verboten einen eigenen Store auf Android und auf Apple Handys anzubieten? Oder ist es nicht eher so, dass sie sich den Vorgaben beider Shops nicht fügen wollen? Das "Hausrecht" hat in den Shops doch der, der die Shops zur Verfügung stellt und wer die benutzen will, muss sich an die Regeln halten. Ergibt doch Sinn oder nicht?

Wo soll denn der freie Markt umkämpft sein, wenn sie in der Lage sind, einen eigenen Store auf Handy Betriebssysteme anzubieten? Besteht für Epic die Möglichkeit dies auf Apple und Android Handys umzusetzen oder sind hier ebenfalls vonseiten Google und vonseiten Apple Blockaden im Weg? Erst wenn das zutrifft, kann man denke ich eher davon sprechen, dass wir es mit keinem freien Markt auf Handys zu tun haben.

Aber so sehe ich jetzt erst mal keine plausible Rechtfertigung dafür, dass man die Store Richtlinien verletzt. Auch wenn 30 Prozent natürlich viel sind.  Aber interessant ist das Thema allemal. Bin gespannt, wie das Ganze ausgeht.


----------



## schokoeis (26. August 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Es sind bestimmt Hunderte wenn nicht mehr bei Metro:Exodus beim Warten gestorben.



ich will garnicht an die Millionen Toten denken die kein Fortnite auf iOS mehr spielen können


----------



## Frullo (26. August 2020)

Ich bin wahrlich kein Fan von Apple mit ihrer "umzäunter Garten Mentalität", aber warum andere ihnen diktieren wollen, zu welchen Konditionen der Zugang zu IHREM Store ermöglicht werden soll, geht mir nicht in den Kopf...


----------



## Bonkic (26. August 2020)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Alles nicht falsch was du sagst, nur gibt es hier ein Problem: Epic hat sich den Bedingungen problemlos unterworfen anstatt direkt zu verhandeln oder zu klagen. Damit sind sie kein Gefangener mehr, denn sie haben es sich selbst so ausgesucht. Etwas was ein Gefangener nicht kann, könnte er es wäre er kein Gefangener mehr.



epic ist inzwischen seit über 10 jahren im app store mit seinen produkten präsent. epic war iirc sogar mal live on der apple-stage, um den ios-port der unreal engine zu präsentieren. aber das nur am rande. reden wir über den mobilen markt im jahr 2009:  marktführer war - man lese und staune - nokia / symbian mit über 45% marktanteil, gefolgt von rim (!!!) mit 20 und dann erst apple mit knapp 15. android spielte damals noch so gut wie gar keine rolle. erst in den folgenden jahren explodierte der markt, dumbphones starben aus, und wir bekamen (sehr schnell) die heute herrschende situation. ich denke, es ist klar, worauf ich hinaus will. falls nicht, kann ichs so langsam auch nicht mehr ändern.


----------



## Bonkic (26. August 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Es sind bestimmt Hunderte wenn nicht mehr bei Metro:Exodus beim Warten gestorben.



wobei metro exodus niemals egs-exklusiv war.


----------



## MichaelG (26. August 2020)

Doch, Exodus war EGS-zeitexklusiv.


----------



## Bonkic (26. August 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Doch, Exodus war EGS-zeitexklusiv.



mea culpa, metro gabs tatsächlich 4 monate oder so nur im egs.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. August 2020)

Bonkic schrieb:


> mea culpa, metro gabs tatsächlich 4 monate oder so nur im egs.


Ein ganzes Jahr. Von wegen 4 Monate.. 

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bonkic (26. August 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ein ganzes Jahr. Von wegen 4 Monate..
> 
> Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk



initialer (egs-) release am 15. februar. release im ms store anfang juni.
sind für mich ~ 4 monate, keine 12.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. August 2020)

Bonkic schrieb:


> initialer (egs-) release am 15. februar. release im ms store anfang juni.
> sind für mich ~ 4 monate, keine 12.


Steam-Release. Wer packt denn ernsthaft den MS Store an?! 

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## LOX-TT (26. August 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Steam-Release. Wer packt denn ernsthaft den MS Store an?!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk



Leute mit ner Xbox oder Game Pass Ultimate z.B.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (26. August 2020)

Ich frage mich, wo der Aufschrei der Publisher, Entwickler bleibt, daß sie nur zwischen AMD und Intel(CPU) beziehunsgweise AMD und NVIDIA(GPU) wählen können und auf dieser Basis entwickeln müssen... . 
AMD, Intel und NVIDIA müßen unbedingt zerschlagen werden, damit es mehr Auswahlmöglichkeit gibt und die Entwickler den Herstellern vorgaben machen können, wie die Hardware auszusehen hat.
Hört sich bescheuert an?
Ist es auch.
Solange sich die oben genannten nicht absprechen und obengenannte (Intel) ihrer schwächeren Konkurrenz nicht gezielt das Wasser abgraben, wird die FTC (US Kartellbehörde) sich keinen Millimeter bewegen.
Genausowenig wird die FTC sich im Falle Google & Apple bewegen, solange sie nicht die kleinere Konkurrenz (alternative Betriebssysteme für Smartphones) aktiv behindern oder sich untereinander absprechen.
EPIC steht es frei, ein Konsortium aus all den Geknechteten und Gefolterten zusammen zu trommeln, um ein weiteres Betriebsystem mit eigenem Store auf den Markt zu bringen.
Konkurrenz belebt ja das Geschäft, wie EPIC im Hinblick auf Steam zu sagen pflegt, warum also nicht auch gleich noch den Markt in diesem Bereich aufmischen?


----------



## xaan (26. August 2020)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Sag mal willst du es nicht lernen?





SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Du hast es auch nicht verstanden, Glückwunsch.


Jup, definitiv Absicht. Herablassend und beleidigend, dabei aber mit keinem Wort auf schlüssige Argumente eingehend. Provokation für ein paar lolz. Mein Respekt für Menschen die soetwas tun geht ins Negative.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (26. August 2020)

xaan schrieb:


> Das ist so ein bisschen als würde man einem Gefangenen immer nur Brot und Wasser geben und dann sagen: "Er hat immer alles aufgegessen, also scheint er's zu mögen".


Wohl eher ist EPIC ein Herbergsgast, der für sein Zimmer nicht zahlen muß, im Gegenzug jedoch, sobald er Frühstück, Mittagessen und Abendessen für sich macht, der Herbergsvater dann mit am Tisch sitzt und 1/3 des Essens bekommt.
Egal ob er nur eine einfache Brotzeit oder eine opulente Sachertorte hinzaubert - und das gilt für alle Herbergsgäste, außer man verhandelt im vorraus mit dem Herbergsvater und der ist am Ende einverstanden.
Das es nur zwei große Herbergen mit viel Komfort gibt, ansonsten nur einige kleine Kaschemmen namens Blackberry OS, Firefox OS, Windows 10 OS, ist das Problem des Gastes.


----------



## Batze (26. August 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Steam-Release. Wer packt denn ernsthaft den MS Store an?!



Ich danke dir. 
Endlich kommt mal jemand der Contra Epic Seite aus der Ecke gekrochen und sagt selbst um was es den Leuten wirklich geht. Nämlich nicht um Exclusiv Deals und Contra Epic, sondern nur einzig und allein darum das vor allem es erstmal nicht auf Steam erscheint.
Alles andere ist Zweitrangig und spielt nur eine untergeordnete Rolle. Hauptsache ihr geliebtes Steam wird bedient, alles andere geht den Leuten nämlich am Popo vorbei und ist nur eine billige Ausrede die man hinter dem "Exclusiv" sehr gut verstecken kann.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (26. August 2020)

schokoeis schrieb:


> ich will garnicht an die Millionen Toten denken die kein Fortnite auf iOS mehr spielen können


Nur das man irgendwie von denen kein Aufschrei hört weil sie wohl still sterben.


----------



## xaan (26. August 2020)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Wohl eher ist EPIC ein Herbergsgast, der für sein Zimmer nicht zahlen muß, im Gegenzug jedoch, sobald er Frühstück, Mittagessen und Abendessen für sich macht, der Herbergsvater dann mit am Tisch sitzt und 1/3 des Essens bekommt.
> Egal ob er nur eine einfache Brotzeit oder eine opulente Sachertorte hinzaubert - und das gilt für alle Herbergsgäste, außer man verhandelt im vorraus mit dem Herbergsvater und der ist am Ende einverstanden.
> Das es nur zwei große Herbergen mit viel Komfort gibt, ansonsten nur einige kleine Kaschemmen namens Blackberry OS, Firefox OS, Windows 10 OS, ist das Problem des Gastes.



Ich sehe da schon ein paar Unterschiede, die ganz entscheidend sind.

1: Epic sagt nicht, dass sie überhaupt nichts zahlen wollen. Sie finden nur die pauschalen 30% ungerechtfertigt.
2: Das Mieten eines Zimmers in einer Herberge ist keine Voraussetzung dafür, den anderen Gästen der Herberge Produkte verkaufen zu können.
3: Eine Herberge hat keinen Marktanteil von 50%. Der Herberge fernzubleiben und deren Gästen nichts verkaufen zu können wäre daher nicht annähernd so einschneidend wie ein Ausschluss aus dem Appstore.
Sollte jemals eine einzige Hotel-Franchise 50% des Marktanteils haben und eine andere Franchise die anderen 50% wären die Kartellwächter sofort auf dem Plan. Vermutlich schon vorher.


----------



## Bonkic (26. August 2020)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, wo der Aufschrei der Publisher, Entwickler bleibt, daß sie nur zwischen AMD und Intel(CPU) beziehunsgweise AMD und NVIDIA(GPU) wählen können und auf dieser Basis entwickeln müssen... .



den gäbe es mit einiger sicherheit, wenn die studios abgaben an diese unternehmen zahlen müssten, damit ihre spiele auf den jeweiligen chips laufen. 
müssen sie das? nicht dass ich wüsste. ergo: apple und birnen. 
tatsächlich ist es mitunter wohl sogar genau umgekehrt: zumindest im gpu-bereich schieben nvidia und amd geld / manpower an entwickler, damit die ihre titel für ihre hardware optimieren. kann man übrigens durchaus fragwürdig finden. und wenn es überhand nehmen sollte, bspw nvidia die mehrheit der aaa-entwickler "unter seine fittiche nehmen" würde,  wären mitbewerber und kartellberhörden wohl tatsächlich kaum sonderlich amused.


----------



## Edolan (26. August 2020)

Man muss bei der ganze Choose beachten, dass noch kein Urteil gesprochen wurde, es ging dabei nur um einstweilige Verfügungen, der Prozess an sich kann sich noch Monate hinziehen.


----------



## SGDrDeath (26. August 2020)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich denke, es ist klar, worauf ich hinaus will. falls nicht, kann ichs so langsam auch nicht mehr ändern.


Ja, das du immer noch nicht verstanden hast das der Vergleich nicht passt. Aber das war mir schon klar.



xaan schrieb:


> Jup, definitiv Absicht. Herablassend und beleidigend, dabei aber mit keinem Wort auf schlüssige Argumente eingehend. Provokation für ein paar lolz. Mein Respekt für Menschen die soetwas tun geht ins Negative.


Ich bin drauf eingegangen, nur wollt ihr halt nicht lernen das der Vergleich mit einem Gefangenen nicht passt, egal wie oft ihr hier noch das Gegenteil behauptet.

Mein Respekt für dich und die dir zustimmen auch, ihr zeigt halt das ihr um rumzumeckern jeden sinnlosen Vergleich macht. Aber das ist ja auch bekannt wenn man das Forum verfolgt.


----------



## Bonkic (26. August 2020)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Ja, das du immer noch nicht verstanden hast das der Vergleich nicht passt. Aber das war mir schon klar.



dann wär das ja geklärt.


----------



## Batze (26. August 2020)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Ja, das du immer noch nicht verstanden hast das der Vergleich nicht passt. Aber das war mir schon klar.


Genauso könnte man Argumentieren das eben du noch nicht verstanden hast das so einige Vergleiche eben doch sehr wohl passen, nur möchtest du diese eben nicht sehen. 



> Mein Respekt für dich und die dir zustimmen auch, ihr zeigt halt das ihr um rumzumeckern jeden sinnlosen Vergleich macht. Aber das ist ja auch bekannt wenn man das Forum verfolgt.


Es zwingt dich niemand hier im Forum teilzuhaben und unsere Meinung zu teilen. Aber anders als bei der Apfel Geschichte wirst du hier nicht rausgeschmissen wenn dir unsere Meinung und die Forenstruktur nicht gefällt.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (26. August 2020)

xaan schrieb:


> Ich sehe da schon ein paar Unterschiede, die ganz entscheidend sind.
> 
> 1: Epic sagt nicht, dass sie überhaupt nichts zahlen wollen. Sie finden nur die pauschalen 30% ungerechtfertigt.
> 2: Das Mieten eines Zimmers in einer Herberge ist keine Voraussetzung dafür, den anderen Gästen der Herberge Produkte verkaufen zu können.
> ...



Ich dachte es wäre doofer Analogien-Tag, da dachte ich, da muß man mitmachen.
Das man jetzt die Analogie auseinander pflückt, hat mir niemand gesagt, sonst hätte ich eine der besonders doofen:


xaan schrieb:


> Das ist so ein bisschen als würde man einem Gefangenen immer nur Brot und Wasser geben und dann sagen: "Er hat immer alles aufgegessen, also scheint er's zu mögen".


auf die ich geantwortet habe, auch genauer zerpflückt, anstatt eine eigene zu verfassen. 



Bonkic schrieb:


> müssen sie das? nicht dass ich wüsste. ergo: apple und birnen.


Siehe oben - doofer Analogien-Tag, wollte nur mein Teilnahme Achievement einheimsen.


----------



## SGDrDeath (26. August 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Genauso könnte man Argumentieren das eben du noch nicht verstanden hast das so einige Vergleiche eben doch sehr wohl passen, nur möchtest du diese eben nicht sehen.
> 
> 
> Es zwingt dich niemand hier im Forum teilzuhaben und unsere Meinung zu teilen. Aber anders als bei der Apfel Geschichte wirst du hier nicht rausgeschmissen wenn dir unsere Meinung und die Forenstruktur nicht gefällt.


Eure Meinung ist aber ein völlig hinkender Vergleich, und ihr müsst halt damit klarkommen das der hinkt. Egal wie oft ihr euch einredet das Epic ein armer Gefangener wäre der doch nicht anders konnte, es stimmt halt nicht.

Epic hatte die Wahl und hat sich freiwillig in eine Abhängigkeit begeben bei der sie alle Bedingungen wussten und mit denen sie im Endeffekt einverstanden waren. Wären sie das nicht gewesen hätten sie verhandeln können oder aber, wenn man der Meinung war das Apple und Google eine marktbeherrschende Stellung haben, (was ich ebenso sehe) und diese ausnutzen zum Nachteil der Appanbieter, klagen können. Hat man aber nicht gemacht, scheint also nicht ganz so schlimm gewesen zu sein, aber jetzt auf einmal doch...

Ein seltsamer Gefangener der sich freiwillig in Gefangenschaft begibt, den Bedingungen der Gefangenschaft zustimmt obwohl er es nicht muss und problemlos gehen kann. Entspricht irgendwie nicht der üblichen Definition eines Gefangenen.


----------



## xaan (26. August 2020)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Ich dachte es wäre doofer Analogien-Tag, da dachte ich, da muß man mitmachen.
> Das man jetzt die Analogie auseinander pflückt, hat mir niemand gesagt, sonst hätte ich eine der besonders doofen:
> 
> auf die ich geantwortet habe, auch genauer zerpflückt, anstatt eine eigene zu verfassen.
> ...



Ich hab die Analogie ja tiefer im Thread noch mal genauer erklärt. Hier zum Beispiel. Aber du musst dich nicht zurückhalten. Im Gegenteil, wenn du meinst, die Analogie sei doof, dann zerpflück' sie doch mal so richtig, anstatt einfach nur zu sagen sie sei doof.


----------



## Batze (27. August 2020)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Eure Meinung ist aber ein völlig hinkender Vergleich, und ihr müsst halt damit klarkommen das der hinkt. Egal wie oft ihr euch einredet das Epic ein armer Gefangener wäre der doch nicht anders konnte, es stimmt halt nicht.
> 
> Epic hatte die Wahl und hat sich freiwillig in eine Abhängigkeit begeben bei der sie alle Bedingungen wussten und mit denen sie im Endeffekt einverstanden waren. Wären sie das nicht gewesen hätten sie verhandeln können oder aber, wenn man der Meinung war das Apple und Google eine marktbeherrschende Stellung haben, (was ich ebenso sehe) und diese ausnutzen zum Nachteil der Appanbieter, klagen können. Hat man aber nicht gemacht, scheint also nicht ganz so schlimm gewesen zu sein, aber jetzt auf einmal doch...
> 
> Ein seltsamer Gefangener der sich freiwillig in Gefangenschaft begibt, den Bedingungen der Gefangenschaft zustimmt obwohl er es nicht muss und problemlos gehen kann. Entspricht irgendwie nicht der üblichen Definition eines Gefangenen.



Freiwillig hat sich Epic zu Anfang hingegeben, das bestreitet ja auch niemand. Aber, es war eben ein Muss um eben am Markt zu bestehen und um Geld zu verdienen. Es gibt doch nichts anderes als die Zwei. Um was anderes geht es doch gar nicht, auch bei Epic nicht. Das hat auch nie hier einer bestritten das auch Epic Geld verdienen will.
Und genau das ist es was du eben nicht kapieren willst.
Epic hatte keine Wahl, weder Epic noch andere App Studios/Anbieter, es gibt eben nur Google und Apple. Also erzähl bitte immer nicht den Bären das jeder die Freie Wahl hat. Es gibt keine Große Freie Wahl.
Es gibt Google und Apple, FERTIG, und wer da nicht mitzieht im Mobile App Markt kann sich einen anderen Job/Firma suchen, Pleite gehen usw. So und nicht anders sieht es aus.
Man geht erstmal entweder mit, oder man geht unter. So ist es und das ist ein Faktum wenn man mitspielen möchte.
Das Epic jetzt gegen gewisse Strukturen angeht, und sehr sehr viele aus der Entwickler Szene finden das gut, hat einfach damit zu tun das sie nicht ganz so Klein mehr sind und auch das entsprechende Geld haben um eben dagegen angehen zu können.
Als ganz kleiner Hering bist du eben erstmal Ruhig um nicht von Anfang an schon von den Haien gefressen zu werden. Das ist eben auch der Grund warum bisher sich niemand getraut hat dagegen anzugehen. Man ist mitgezogen weil man eben keine Große Wahl hatte.
Warte mal ab wenn sich eventuell EA noch einmischt, also ein wirklicher Big Player Im Mobile Gaming Markt, die wirklich Milliarden mit ihren Game Apps verdienen. Die schauen sich das erstmal ganz ruhig an, aber sobald die auch nur ein paar Prozente mehr Gewinn sehen, dann sind die als Aktien notiertes Unternehmen ganz schnell auf der Seite von Epic. Das müssen sie auch, weil sonst bekommen sie eben von ihren Aktionären einen aufs Dach wenn sie das nicht sehen das da etwas ist wo man hätte was machen können um mehr Gewinn zu machen. Nicht Heute und nicht Morgen, aber warte mal ab. Du musst das ganze mal sehen und nicht nur deine persönlich kurze Meinung von wirklich sehr kurzer Reichweite.


----------



## Bonkic (27. August 2020)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Siehe oben - doofer Analogien-Tag, wollte nur mein Teilnahme Achievement einheimsen.



natürlich...


----------



## Batze (27. August 2020)

Bonkic schrieb:


> natürlich...



Kurz, Präzise und auf den Punkt gebracht. hehe.


----------



## SGDrDeath (27. August 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Freiwillig hat sich Epic zu Anfang hingegeben, das bestreitet ja auch niemand.


Danke mehr braucht man dann ja nicht zu lesen, damit ist klar das Epic kein Gefangener ist, die sind wie du sagst freiwillig da, können aushandeln was sie wollen und wenns ihnen nicht passt können sie gehen. Etwas was kein Gefangener kann. Und im Gegensatz zu dem was du behauptest geht Epic dann nicht automatisch pleite wie du hier  so tust, oder ist die Unreal Engine, mit der sie Tencent dazu brachten 330 Mio. USD für 40% des Unternehmens auszugeben noch bevor es Fortnite gab, plötzlich weg wenn sie nichts mehr im Mobile Markt anbieten? Von daher ist Epic auch kein kleiner Hering wie du hier so tust. Die waren als sie einstiegen ein Fisch der groß genug war um das Problem anzugehen, wenn man gewollt hätte. Oder einfach gar nicht in den Markt einsteigen, das hätte für sie auch keine Nachteile gehabt, Rockstar lebt ja auch ohne großartig im Mobile Markt vertreten zu sein (die paar alten Games zum Festpreis werden bei denen sehr weit unten bei den Einnahmen stehen),

Wie gesagt und von dir jetzt auch zugegeben ist Epic kein Gefangener und damit passt der Vergleich nicht vom Anfang nicht. That's it.


----------



## SGDrDeath (27. August 2020)

xaan schrieb:


> Ich hab die Analogie ja tiefer im Thread noch mal genauer erklärt. Hier zum Beispiel. Aber du musst dich nicht zurückhalten. Im Gegenteil, wenn du meinst, die Analogie sei doof, dann zerpflück' sie doch mal so richtig, anstatt einfach nur zu sagen sie sei doof.


Epic hat nichts mehr zu Essen wenn sie nicht im Mobile Markt vertreten sind? Du weißt aber schon das, was Epic großgemacht hat eine der wichtigsten Engines ist und für deren Nutzung sie Geld bekommen? Die können sich ohne Mobile Markt vielleicht nicht mehr für jeden Angestellten täglich Hummer und Kaviar leisten in der Kantine leisten, aber nix zu essen haben die garantiert nicht um es übertrieben zu beschreiben.

Man sollte die Gesamtsituation beachten und sich nicht nur rauspicken was einem gefällt: Epic kann problemlos aus der angeblichen Gefangenschaft raus und kann immer noch sehr gut essen, ein echter Gefangener nicht, der kann gar nicht erst raus.


----------



## xaan (27. August 2020)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Epic hat nichts mehr zu Essen wenn sie nicht im Mobile Markt vertreten sind?


Die Analogie ist nicht, dass Epic nichts mehr zu Essen habe sondern die "friss die Bedingungen, die wir dir aufdiktieren oder geh halt" Mentalität der Storebetreiber.



SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Du weißt aber schon das, was Epic großgemacht hat eine der wichtigsten Engines ist und für deren Nutzung sie Geld bekommen? Die können sich ohne Mobile Markt vielleicht nicht mehr für jeden Angestellten täglich Hummer und Kaviar leisten in der Kantine leisten, aber nix zu essen haben die garantiert nicht um es übertrieben zu beschreiben.
> 
> Man sollte die Gesamtsituation beachten und sich nicht nur rauspicken was einem gefällt: Epic kann problemlos aus der angeblichen Gefangenschaft raus und kann immer noch sehr gut essen, ein echter Gefangener nicht, der kann gar nicht erst raus.


Jup, man sollte in der Tat die Gesamtsituation beachten. Das Problem mit Apple und Google ist größer als nur Epic. Wie viele Entwickler gibt es, die kein großes Geschäft mit einer Engine sowie chinesische Investoren als Standbein haben? Wie groß ist der Medienrummel, wenn die aus dem Appstore geschmissen werden? Was für möglichkeiten haben die, Apple oder Google zum Änderun ihrer Regeln zu bewegen? Richtig: null. Apples und Googles Appstore-Regeln werden nicht akzeptabler nur weil mit Epic ein einzelnes Unternehmen theoretisch auch auf den kompletten Mobilemarkt verzichten könnte. Epic ist hier nur der Auslöser. Der Scheinwerfer, der sein Licht auf das Problem wirft und es für alle sichtbar macht. Aber dieses Problem betrifft Jeden. Einzelnen. Contentprovider. der in den Appstores seine Produkte anbieten will.
Man sollte die Gesamtsituation beachten...


----------



## Batze (27. August 2020)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Danke mehr braucht man dann ja nicht zu lesen, ....


Wäre aber besser gewesen, da mein Post ja noch weitergeht. Du hast es eben vollkommen aus den Content gerissen. Sorry, aber so kann man nicht vernünftig Diskutieren.
Das entscheidende kommt ja dann erst gleich danach, ich zitiere mich mal selbst,


> Aber, es war eben ein Muss um eben am Markt zu bestehen und um Geld zu verdienen. Es gibt doch nichts anderes als die Zwei.


Und das ist eben das entscheidende, was du vollkommen außer acht lässt.



> Rockstar lebt ja auch ohne großartig im Mobile Markt vertreten zu sein


Och man, fällt dir nichts besseres mehr ein? Wie viele soll ich dir Aufzählen die auch ohne gut zurechtkommen?

Hier ist aber mal einer der eben etwas mehr möchte und eben mal die Gegebenen Strukturen eben ändern möchte. Was ist dagegen einzuwenden?
Willst du in 20 Jahren als Entwickler/Studio usw. immer noch 30% zahlen, nur weil die Big Konzerne sich mal irgendwann auf diese Geld Druck Maschine so eingearbeitet haben.
Sorry, aber du kapierst leider gar nicht um was es hier wirklich geht.
Es geht den Menschen gar nicht um Pro Epic oder deren Geschäfte, auch mir ist Epic oder Tim S.  vollkommen egal, es interessiert mich einen Feuchten, sondern es geht rein darum das diese Monopole und stillen Kartelle endlich mal zerschlagen werden. Und nichts anderes ist es.
Darum geht es den Pro Epic Leuten.
Schade das du das und viele andere es nicht kapieren. Wenn es nach Euch gehen würde, würden wir immer noch in der Steinzeit leben, weil niemand sich getraut hat auch mal was dagegen zu sagen das auf Feuer gebratenes Fleisch doch besser schmeckt als wie immer nur Rohes Fleisch zu essen.


----------



## MrFob (27. August 2020)

Das Problem, dass ich da sehe ist eigentlich eher ein Frage der Verhaeltnismaessigkeit. Das Apple und Google den Mobile Markt bestimmen ist genauso klar, wie z.B. dass Microsoft den Markt fuer PC Anwendungen in der Hand hat, weil sie das mit Abstand meist verbreitete Anwedungs-Betriebssystem verkaufen und das praktisch jeder nutzt. Um Bedingungen von Apple kommt man also so oder so nicht herum und ich glaube auch nicht, dass es Epic darum geht irgendwelche Monopole aufzubrechen. Fuer Epic, wie auch fuer jeden anderen App Anbieter ist es doch nur von Vorteil, wenn sie nur mit zwei Unternehmen verhandeln muessen um praktisch 100% des Marktes zu erreichen. Was sie wollen sind bessere Konditionen.

Nun ist halt die Frage, was ist hier noch verhaeltnismaessig und was nicht. Das ist im Grunde relativ arbitraer festzulegen. Der eine mag meinen, dass 30% voll ok ist. Immerhin ist des die Qualitaet und der Support der Apple iPhones, die dem App-Verkaeufer ueberhaupt so eine grosse Verkaufsbasis im Apple Appstore ermoeglicht. Der andere mag meinen es sollte weniger sein, sagen wir 10%, ok, klingt jetzt auch nicht weniger sinnvoll. Ich bin kein Wirtschaftler und hab keine Ahnung ob es da irgendwelche Schluessel, vielleicht aus anderen Branchen gibt nach denen sowas festgelegt werden kann oder darf. Das wird sicher am Ende ein Gericht klaeren muessen und wie die dann festlegen wollen, was angebracht ist, keine Ahnung.

Die Gefangenen-Analogie trifft es mMn nicht so ganz (fast aber nicht ganz) weil man ja zumindest immer noch mit Google arbeiten koennte (vor allem weil Android ja sehr offen ist). Ein komplettes Monopol hat Apple ja nun nicht. Aber ich glaube schon mich zu erinnern, dass es auf dem Markt so was wie Teilmonopole gibt, die dann gewissen Regeln folgen muessen.
Ich finde man kann das ganze ein bisschen mit so einem Infrastruktur-Problem wie mit der Bahn vergleichen, denen das Schienennetz gehoert aber sie muessen es dennoch auch anderen Unternehmen ermoeglichen darauf einen Service anzubieten, oder die Telefonleitungen, die nun auch andere Unternehmen nutzen koennen. Aber fuer diese Nutzung mussen die Service-Anbieter halt Geld abdruecken weil das System ja auch gewartet und erhalten werden muss. Diese Nutzungsgebueren muessen halt - zur Not mit Hilfe eines Gerichts - ausgehandelt werden und am Ende des Tages ist es doch genau das, was auch hier frueher oder spaeter passieren wird.

Also Kunde habe ich jedenfalls kein besonderes Pferd in dem Rennen, wer da besser rauskommt. Genau genommen sind mir beide Unternehmne nicht sonderlich sympathisch. 
Ich bin immer darueber erstaunt, wie man sich da so fuer ein Seite begeistern kann.


----------



## Bonkic (27. August 2020)

MrFob schrieb:


> Ich bin immer darueber erstaunt, wie man sich da so fuer ein Seite begeistern kann.



ja. das ist ein großes problem bei dieser diskussion (hier zumindest).
viele sind ganz offensichtlich nicht in der lage ihre grundsätzlichen sympa- bzw antipathien den beiden unternehmen gegenüber rauszulassen. 
ich bin mir jedenfalls relativ sicher, dass die diskussion ein bißchen anders ablaufen würde, wenn - sagen wir - cd projekt und microsoft gegeneinander antreten würden (würden die natürlich niemals machen, weil ihnen die marge egal ist, ich weiß...  ).


----------



## Gast1664917803 (27. August 2020)

xaan schrieb:


> Ich hab die Analogie ja tiefer im Thread noch mal genauer erklärt. Hier zum Beispiel. Aber du musst dich nicht zurückhalten. Im Gegenteil, wenn du meinst, die Analogie sei doof, dann zerpflück' sie doch mal so richtig, anstatt einfach nur zu sagen sie sei doof.


Klar, damit du dir - wie in deinem Beispiel, zusammengebastelte Scheinargumente nutzt, nur um jeden Preis deine Analogie als perfekt zu deklarieren - und nur darum geht es.
 Mit einer Marktkapitalisierung von 18 Milliarden Dollar und einer angeblichen Heerschar an armen geknechteten Entwicklern, die alle durch Apple am Hungertuch durch die 30% nagen, hätte EPIC doch beste Vorraussetzungen ein eigenes Betriebssystem für Smartphones mit angeschlossenem Store aus dem Bodem zu stampfen?
Witzigerweise haben sie diese 18 Milliarden zu einem kleinen Teil "durch" Apple Mobile generiert, soviel zum Verhungern.
Da auch allle Endkunden unter den Springerstiefeln Apples leiden, sollte das doch ein Selbstläufer werden!
Ich hätte nie gedacht, daß eines der Tag kommen würde, wo ich Apple in irgendeiner Form als nicht EVIL darstellen müßte - soviel zu "Sympathie" 

EPIC als Gefangener Apples, war Schwachsinn, ist Schwachsinn und bleibt Schwachsinn.
Ich bin raus - bin vielleicht ein wenig bescheuert, aber noch nicht komplett, um auf diese gezielte Zeitverschwendung anzuspringen.


----------



## Batze (27. August 2020)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> hätte EPIC doch beste Vorraussetzungen ein eigenes Betriebssystem für Smartphones mit angeschlossenem Store aus dem Bodem zu stampfen?


Ich glaube sogar das Epic daran mal gedacht hat, wieso auch nicht. Genauso wie andere auch. Ich denke die Programm Power hätte Epic sogar.
Das Problem ist, wie kannst du die App Entwickler dazu bringen auch für einen anderen Store/Mobile OS ihre Apps zu Coden?
Daran ist schon ein so kleines Unternehmen wie MS mit ihrem wirklich sehr gutem OS Windows Mobile gescheitert.
Das ist das Problem, nicht das OS zu entwickeln und dann einen eigenen eventuell Freien Store mit günstigeren Konditionen aufzubauen, sondern die Entwickler auch mit zu dir zu bringen.
Ist dann die gleiche Spirale wie Epic vs. Steam. Mann müsste also sehr aggressiv vorgehen.
Nur ist der Mobile Markt eine ganz andere Welt. Da geht es um Milliarden von Usern, und nicht wie bei Steam nur ein paar Millionen, und das Geschäft lassen sich eben Google und Apple nicht kaputt machen.
So sieht es aus.


----------



## xaan (27. August 2020)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Klar, damit du dir - wie in deinem Beispiel, zusammengebastelte Scheinargumente nutzt, nur um jeden Preis deine Analogie als perfekt zu deklarieren - und nur darum geht es.


Eine Analogie ist keine 100%ige Übereinstimmung in allen Punkten.
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Analogie_(Rhetorik)
_"Eine Analogie besteht, wenn zwei Dinge oder Sachverhalte sich in einigen Merkmalen ähnlich sind, auch wenn sie sich in anderen Merkmalen unterscheiden können. Bekannte Informationen aus einem vergleichbaren Sachzusammenhang oder ein in einem vergleichbaren Zusammenhang bereits gefundener Konsens werden so zur Veranschaulichung eines anderen Zusammenhanges oder zur Verstärkung eines Argumentes in einem anderen Zusammenhang genutzt."_



LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Mit einer Marktkapitalisierung von 18 Milliarden Dollar und einer angeblichen Heerschar an armen geknechteten Entwicklern, die alle durch Apple am Hungertuch durch die 30% nagen, hätte EPIC doch beste Vorraussetzungen ein eigenes Betriebssystem für Smartphones mit angeschlossenem Store aus dem Bodem zu stampfen?


Selbst wenn wir mal davon ausgehen, dass das so ist - und diese Behauptung bedarf eines Beweises, ich denke dass du den Aufwand zur Etablierung eines neuen SmartphoneOS massiv unterschätzt (Siehe das Schicksal von Windows Phone und Ubunutu Touch) - wäre das eine Lösung die für Epic funktioniert, aber für kaum sonst jemanden.

Apples und Googles Regeln werden nicht dadurch akzeptabel, dass einzelne Unternehmen theoretisch einen Ausweg haben - der ohnehin zunächst mal nur als Behauptung in den Raum gestellt wird. Wenn diese Regeln nun aber grundsätzlich inakzeptabel sind, dann sind sie auch im Fall Epic inakzepteabel, unabhängig davon ob Epic möglicherweise einen Ausweg hätte oder nicht.


----------



## Batze (27. August 2020)

xaan schrieb:


> .... ich denke dass du den Aufwand zur Etablierung eines neuen SmartphoneOS massiv unterschätzt (Siehe das Schicksal von Windows Phone und Ubunutu Touch)


Mein Reden.
Danke


----------



## Bonkic (28. August 2020)

och, so ein fortnite-phone ist vielleicht gar nicht mal sooooo total abwegig. natürlich müsste sich epic einen hardware-partner ins boot holen. da würde sich vielleicht huawei anbieten, die momentan ja eh nicht den play store auf ihren geräten vorinstallieren dürfen.  wer weiß, wer weiß. das heißt jetzt natürlich nicht, dass ich so was für sonderlich realisitsch halten würde.


----------



## McDrake (28. August 2020)

Bonkic schrieb:


> och, so ein fortnite-phone ist vielleicht gar nicht mal sooooo total abwegig. natürlich müsste sich epic einen hardware-partner ins boot holen. da würde sich vielleicht huawei anbieten, die momentan ja eh nicht den play store auf ihren geräten vorinstallieren dürfen.  wer weiß, wer weiß. das heißt jetzt natürlich nicht, dass ich so was für sonderlich realisitsch halten würde.



Wäre aber irgendwie dann doch spannend, wenn die so ein Handy mit einem Partner rausbringen würden.
Auf dem Teil wäre der Playstore UND der Epic-Store drauf installiert ginge das?
Haben andere Hersteller ja ebenfalls
Oder schlicht ein eigenes EGS-App für Android auf ihrer Page anbieten?
Dann machen die da auch spezielle Sales mit Stardew oder sonstigem...


----------



## Bonkic (28. August 2020)

McDrake schrieb:


> Auf dem Teil wäre der Playstore UND der Epic-Store drauf installiert ginge das?



theoretisch ginge das. 
und eigentlich auch in der praxis: denn tatsächlich gibts dieses fortnite-phone gewissermaßen schon. 
epic hat offenbar einen deal mit oneplus. auf einigen geräten von oneplus ist bzw war (neben dem play store) eine zusätzliche epic app installiert, worüber die installation von fortnite am play store vorbei möglich ist / war. 
allerdings hat google es oneplus offenbar "verboten" diese option anzubieten, außer in indien (warum auch immer). 
auf welcher grundlage das geschehen ist oder geschehen sein könnte, ist (für mich) schwer zu sagen. wird vermutlich auch ein grund für epics klage gegen google gewesen sein.

auf einem gerät, das ein "eigenes" os auf aosp-basis verwendet, also ohne den ganzen google-kram wie es huawei derzeit bspw anbietet / anbieten muss, hätte google vermutlich überhaupt keine einflussmöglichkeit mehr. zumindest für den chinesischen markt wäre das sicherlich interessant, schätze ich.


----------



## xaan (28. August 2020)

McDrake schrieb:


> Auf dem Teil wäre der Playstore UND der Epic-Store drauf installiert ginge das?


Theoretisch ginge das selbstverständlich. Aber rein praktisch stellt sich die Frage: warum sollte Google das zulassen? Was hätten sie davon? Sie würden damit doch nur einem Konkurrenten helfen, leichter Akzeptanz bei den Kunden zu finden.

Ein anderer Hinweis ist der genau umgekehrte Fall: Epic war ja nun auch nicht blöd, ist auf Hersteller von Androidphones zugegangen und hat gefragt, ob die nicht mal eine Epic Storeapp vorinstallieren wollen. Stellt sich raus: die Verträge welche die Hersteller mit Google haben lassen das nicht zu. Es gibt da einzelne Ausnahmen wie z.B. der Amazon Appstore, von dem umgekehrt auch Google profitiert - und siehe da, Google lässt es in solchen Fällen zu. Aber Epic? Was bringt Google das?


----------



## McDrake (28. August 2020)

xaan schrieb:


> Theoretisch ginge das selbstverständlich. Aber rein praktisch stellt sich die Frage: warum sollte Google das zulassen? Was hätten sie davon? Sie würden damit doch nur einem Mitbewerber helfen.


Was könnte Google dagegen unternehmen?
Man kann doch auch Android Apps, welche nicht aus dem Store kommen ganz offiziell installieren, oder bin ich da falsch gewickelt?
Genauso, wie man auf dem PC verschiedene Game-Launcher haben kann.
Dann halt man sich, wenn man das EGS-App von Epic installiert hat, halt die Programme jenen Anbieter.

Sony&co haben ja auch ihren eigenen Store auf ihren Handys installiert.


----------



## xaan (28. August 2020)

McDrake schrieb:


> Was könnte Google dagegen unternehmen?
> Man kann doch auch Android Apps, welche nicht aus dem Store kommen ganz offiziell installieren, oder bin ich da falsch gewickelt?



Klar, jede App kannst du auch als APK herunterladen und installieren.
Aber in deinem vorherigen Beispiel ging es doch um ein Epic Betriebssystem auf dem der Google Store läuft. Nicht um manuelle Installation von APKs.



McDrake schrieb:


> Sony&co haben ja auch ihren eigenen Store auf ihren Handys installiert.


Meine Frage war ja: was bringt es Google, das zu erlauben? Im Fall von Sony ist das offensichtlich: Sony ist ein Smartphonehersteller und es bringt Google sehr viel, wenn Sony Androidgeräte herstellt.
Aber was genau bringt Epic mit an den Tisch?


----------



## McDrake (28. August 2020)

Und meine Frage war: Kann Google sowas überhaupt verbieten?


----------



## Gast1661893802 (28. August 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Es geht den Menschen gar nicht um Pro Epic oder deren Geschäfte, auch mir ist Epic oder Tim S.  vollkommen egal, es interessiert mich einen Feuchten, sondern es geht rein darum das diese Monopole und stillen Kartelle endlich mal zerschlagen werden. Und nichts anderes ist es.
> Darum geht es den Pro Epic Leuten.





Bonkic schrieb:


> ja. das ist ein großes problem bei dieser diskussion (hier zumindest).
> viele sind ganz offensichtlich nicht in der lage ihre grundsätzlichen sympa- bzw antipathien den beiden unternehmen gegenüber rauszulassen.


Im Gegensatz zu den Pro Steam Vertreter sind die "Pro Epic Vertreter" nicht pauschal der Meinung das sei das *einzig wahre* und das Andere pauschal Mist.
Ich z.B. sehe Epic als zusätzlichen Player als Vorteil fragwürdige Strukturen aufzubrechen/zu Verbessern.
Klar habe ich als Kunde idR keine Vorteile von Epic, aber es tut auch nicht weh und zumindest die Studios profitieren davon.
Ich bin deswegen kein Steam Hasser, rund 600 Spiele dort sprechen Bände, aber ich bin sehr skeptisch gegenüber der extremen 30% Marge.
Diese Skepsis zieht sich natürlich bei Google/Apple/GoG/...  fort.




xaan schrieb:


> Klar, jede App kannst du auch als APK herunterladen und installieren.
> Aber in deinem vorherigen Beispiel ging es doch um ein Epic Betriebssystem auf dem der Google Store läuft. Nicht um manuelle Installation von APKs.


Wobei das bei einem 0815 Anwender schon eine enorme Hürde darstellt.


----------



## xaan (29. August 2020)

McDrake schrieb:


> Und meine Frage war: Kann Google sowas überhaupt verbieten?


Selbstverständlich. Android selbst mag Open Source sein, aber für die Nutzung des Playstore ist eine Lizenz erforderlich. Und die gibt es nur wenn die Handyhersteller sich mit Google auf Bedingungen einigen.
https://onlinemarketing.de/unterneh...zgebuehren-play-store-hersteller-mobilgeraete
_"Während Android kostenfrei und Open Source bleibt, müssen die Hersteller das Google Mobile Application-Paket unabhängig von Chrome oder der Search App kostenpflichtig lizenzieren."_

Und das ist der Status _nachdem_ die EU Kommission ihnen für noch schlimmere Ausnutzung ihrer Marktmacht auf die Finger gehauen hat. Der Artikel gibt einen Hinweis darauf _wie_ schlimm das war. Sie hatten allen Ernstes den Herstellern vorgegeben, keine anderen nicht-kompatiblen Geräte herzustellen/anzubieten.

So einen richtigen Entzug der Lizenz sah man zuletzt bei Huawei. Zugegeben, das war nicht Googles eigene Idee - aber zeigt zumindest dass es sowohl rechtlich als auch technisch möglich ist.
https://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/gad...nz-die-folgen-fuer-verbraucher-a-1268252.html


----------



## Necro15 (25. Mai 2021)

apple und android legen sich selber ein Ei wenn sie ein AAA Titel verbannen. dann verdienen sie gar nichts mehr dran. Die Daten wer Fortnite spielt ist ja auch eine Menge Wert um für diese Zielgruppe neue Titel dieser Art zu Entwickeln. Ich halte Google und Apple für dumm, nur weilse weniger Geld von ingame sales abgekriegt hätten mit Epics Umgehung.


----------

